# Pics of my NX2000 (and my Cardomain site)



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

www.cardomain.com/id/WyngoNX2k

check it out tell me what you think (and my god thos pics are old, when it clears up ill be revamping the whole page) :fluffy: enjoy


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Common only 12 ppl interested in my 93 NX.. haha i know i need to update the pics.  cardomain wont send me my Password (bastards)


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Clean Egg! I wish I had a 2000.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

sick but Im not registered so I couldnt sign.Hey where did you pick up the axleback?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

on your plans, i would say to not get headers if you are planning to go turbo any time soon....


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

As a matter of fact im selling the axle back... and i already have the header (hehe and yes im doing a turbo so the headers will have been on for liek 3 months (driven for like 3 weeks) then im selling them) Its a PaceSetter axle back, im not sure where it was from, i bought the car with it alreayd on. it sounds amazing.. i jsut got a new muffler for x-mas ( :thumbup: ) and im selling that.. Anyone interested in it, PM me


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

What the hell do you do that you can afford FIVE cars? AND.....a supercharged KIA?!?!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

oh yeah....nice NX!


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Gimp said:


> What the hell do you do that you can afford FIVE cars? AND.....a supercharged KIA?!?!


Haha i dont have 5 cars. that is just our car club- it is much bigger now. and the name has changed. Sorry if anyone els thought i had 5 cars. Thanks for the comment :thumbup:


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice job on your car man


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice egg always good to see another nx owner  :cheers:


----------

